# 2013 Gator Season



## fool4fish1226

Will be out hunting lizards starting Friday at 5pm :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jim

Bring a camera....

This is on my bucket list, just want you to know.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Didn't draw a tag this year, but the 697 pound state record was killed about 15 miles north of my house last year. This year a 723.5 pounder was killed on the Yazoo River about 10 miles South of me, and a 727 pound new record was killed the same day about 40 miles south of me on the Mississippi.


----------



## Kismet

damn.


How do you go about gator hunting?

Might be a little more adventurous than I'd like. :?


----------



## DocWatson

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328375#p328375 said:


> Kismet » Wed Sep 04, 2013 11:20 am[/url]"]damn.
> 
> 
> How do you go about gator hunting?
> 
> Might be a little more adventurous than I'd like. :?



Suffice to say you don't wet wade for them !!!! [-X :LOL2:


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Different laws in different states. In Mississippi limb lines are illegal, and gators must be restrained before being shot. The most common methods are archery equipment with fish arrows, harpoons, or casting rods with treble hooks.

You can see the arrow in the 727 pounder. You get a couple of hooks on them with heavy braided line then wear them town until you can get them up to the boat. Slip a snare or two over them for control then dispatch them with a bang stick or .410 slug where the skull meets the spine.

That's when the work starts. No matter what they show you on swamp people, rolling 300-500 pounds of dead weight out of the water and into your boat ain't easy. 700+ is darn near impossible. Google the news story on the 727 pounder, they drug it to a sandbar and sent for help.

https://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2013/09/727-pound-alligator-smashes-state-records/


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

These two were taken by friends of mine, a 662 pounder and a dinky 380 pounder!


----------



## shaggs

I wish we were allowed to hunt crocadiles over here
Another fella eaten the other day here by an 18 ft one
It gets scarey on the water here at times


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328503#p328503 said:


> shaggs » 26 minutes ago[/url]"]I wish we were allowed to hunt crocadiles over here
> Another fella eaten the other day here by an 18 ft one
> It gets scarey on the water here at times




Lucky for us Gators aren't nearly as aggressive as Salties.

By the way, I'm digging that purple Jabiru of yours!


----------



## JMichael

Not sure if that sort of hunting is for me but I did get to try my first taste of gator meat this year. A friend picked it up for me while she was in Louisiana at her in-laws house. I had my doubts about it after seeing what looked like lots of tendon in the meat. But I was greatly surprised at how tender it actually was after I cooked it. Looking forward to eating more in the future for sure.


----------



## KRS62

I tagged out this season during the first week. 8'1" and 9'8". I am really happy with my year.

KRS


----------



## shaggs

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328504#p328504 said:


> Lowe 2070 CC » 05 Sep 2013, 16:58[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328503#p328503 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shaggs » 26 minutes ago[/url]"]I wish we were allowed to hunt crocadiles over here
> Another fella eaten the other day here by an 18 ft one
> It gets scarey on the water here at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for us Gators aren't nearly as aggressive as Salties.
> 
> By the way, I'm digging that purple Jabiru of yours!
Click to expand...


Thanks mate
I'll do another post soon


----------



## panFried

Jim said:


> Bring a camera....
> 
> This is on my bucket list, just want you to know.


 I hear you Jim, it's on mine too. Id love to get a gator with bow. Maybe we can get interested and area members together in 2014.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC

Record for heaviest weight was broken 3 times this year, water conditions worked out for getting them out where you could find them. This was the final one, 13' 6.5" long, 741.5 lbs.

There are bigger ones out there, nobody's caught yet. Florida and Texas records are over 14'. Heaviest in Florida was 1,043lbs.


----------



## boarhog

Those are some nice gators, we have a few big ones taken here in GA. each year too.


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329124#p329124 said:


> panFried » 12 Sep 2013 10:39 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring a camera....
> 
> This is on my bucket list, just want you to know.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you Jim, it's on mine too. Id love to get a gator with bow. Maybe we can get interested and area members together in 2014.
Click to expand...


Yes! 8)


----------

